# My set up....so far



## GCGlasgow

Thought I'd upload pic of set up....grinders keep getting bigger!


----------



## Ian Clayton

Nice space you have there.


----------



## GCGlasgow

That space was hard fought for!


----------



## cbean

Hi, I live in Ayrshire, I know, I know, LOL, how do you find the mazzer min in comparison with the eureka? I ask as I was looking at the eureka, then came on to holiday to France and the Mini was so cheap in comparison to UK sites I went for it, what do you think, have I done the right thing? cheers john.


----------



## Rhys

Plenty of space for something bigger.. lol


----------



## CamV6

Surely a grinds tray for that Mazzer would help keep the space tidier day to day?


----------



## coffeechap

cbean said:


> Hi, I live in Ayrshire, I know, I know, LOL, how do you find the mazzer min in comparison with the eureka? I ask as I was looking at the eureka, then came on to holiday to France and the Mini was so cheap in comparison to UK sites I went for it, what do you think, have I done the right thing? cheers john.


The other grinder in the photo is a Mazzer sj, slightly bigger than the mini, the mini with a doser is a good little grinder, much better than its clumpy electronic, doserless brother. It will last you a life time or until your next bout of upgraditis


----------



## GCGlasgow

cbean said:


> Hi, I live in Ayrshire, I know, I know, LOL, how do you find the mazzer min in comparison with the eureka? I ask as I was looking at the eureka, then came on to holiday to France and the Mini was so cheap in comparison to UK sites I went for it, what do you think, have I done the right thing? cheers john.


As coffeechap said it's a SJ, still trying it out but there is a difference, I have some brighton lanes just now which I used on the mignon too and there are more flavours coming through with the sj, not got a refined enough palate to tell what they are. But I would say the sj will help me try out different beans and get better taste from them.


----------



## GCGlasgow

CamV6 said:


> Surely a grinds tray for that Mazzer would help keep the space tidier day to day?


Yeh, never came with a grinds tray but will keep an eye out for one.


----------



## cbean

Thank you both for the response, still looking forward to getting my Mini if the thing ever arrives, merde!


----------



## Mr O

good space for a 2 group and a titan.... Ha ha...


----------



## Tewdric

Got the headroom for a Royal with hopper fitted, or maybe an EK! Oh, and a big lever of course!


----------



## CamV6

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh, never came with a grinds tray but will keep an eye out for one.


Well, if you ask coffeechap I'm sure he could rustle one up for you


----------



## El carajillo

GG+ G That space is prime "realestate" ready for a super "development" = high rise equipment














:exit:


----------



## GCGlasgow

New addition to the coffee family today


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yay! They're great fun.


----------



## GCGlasgow

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yay! They're great fun.


Didn't feel like that when coffee grinds were spluttering about earlier, think I need a bit of practice.


----------



## risky

GCGlasgow said:


> New addition to the coffee family today


I'll be really interested to hear how you think it compares to the Classic.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Wasn't quite mastering it at the weekend. Waiting on a tamper coming to rule that out. Will keep you updated.


----------



## risky

I've heard there is quite the learning curve, however when mastered it should perform better in the cup than a Classic.


----------



## GCGlasgow

risky said:


> I've heard there is quite the learning curve, however when mastered it should perform better in the cup than a Classic.


So I hear, just need a bit of time, and plenty of coffee beans for practice, not really got time during the week but will get into it over the weekend. Open to any advice @Rhys or any other LPE owners.


----------



## Rhys

GCGlasgow said:


> So I hear, just need a bit of time, and plenty of coffee beans for practice, not really got time during the week but will get into it over the weekend. Open to any advice @Rhys or any other LPE owners.












I grind 15g, slightly finer than for the Classic. Don't need to tamp hard, just enough.

When the machine is up to temp, purge the steam wand and the boiler will start up again. Run a bit of water through in to your cup to warm it up (heats the grouphead up as well). Insert portafilter loosely, lift the lever just before it's open and tighten the pf. Lift fully, leave for approx 10 seconds (pre-infusion) and then pull down. Should be quite firm to start with, but gets easier. Aim for a consistent pour by using less pressure. You can lift the lever initially, then press down slightly and lift again. You can hear more water enter the chamber, then wait 10 secs for pre-infusion. Too course a gind and it'll start to pour on pre-infuse from boiler pressure only. Too fine and you will struggle (found if you rasie the lever again quickly, you may be able to crack the puck to release pressure - better than having a sneezing fit).

Plenty of vids about on YouTube


----------



## neil.corrigan12

Looks neat! That's how I want anything to be in set up. I love the red paint on the background. It looks appealing to the eyes!


----------



## coockiechase

ahhh...i was in france for two months and didnt grab that grinder :/


----------



## reneb

gcg, how's my old Mignon? see it's been ousted by the mazzer, which is obviously a better grinder, but still got a soft spot for my first grinder. call me sentimental...


----------



## GCGlasgow

reneb said:


> gcg, how's my old Mignon? see it's been ousted by the mazzer, which is obviously a better grinder, but still got a soft spot for my first grinder. call me sentimental...


I still have it, just no room on the bench for it, not sure what i'm doing with it but is a great wee grinder and I've taken care of it.


----------



## reneb

I'm sure you have taken care of it, was just curious to see if you were still using it. my sister was going to have it but she bought a sage oracle in the end. how are you finding the mazzer?


----------



## GCGlasgow

It is better than the mignon, i'm getting more taste out of the coffee though still not great at identifying specific tasting notes...lots to learn, lots of practice.


----------



## reneb

I know just what you mean







still got a lot to learn...

the Mignon is a great, compact grinder, but bigger and better grinders definitely extract more complex and better defined flavours.

you've got a very nice bench set up there, will be interested to hear how you get on with the lever.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Rhys said:


> I grind 15g, slightly finer than for the Classic. Don't need to tamp hard, just enough.
> 
> When the machine is up to temp, purge the steam wand and the boiler will start up again. Run a bit of water through in to your cup to warm it up (heats the grouphead up as well). Insert portafilter loosely, lift the lever just before it's open and tighten the pf. Lift fully, leave for approx 10 seconds (pre-infusion) and then pull down. Should be quite firm to start with, but gets easier. Aim for a consistent pour by using less pressure. You can lift the lever initially, then press down slightly and lift again. You can hear more water enter the chamber, then wait 10 secs for pre-infusion. Too course a gind and it'll start to pour on pre-infuse from boiler pressure only. Too fine and you will struggle (found if you rasie the lever again quickly, you may be able to crack the puck to release pressure - better than having a sneezing fit).
> 
> Plenty of vids about on YouTube


Cheers Rhys been getting some nice shots today, I cant get 15g in the basket, 13g seems to be the most I can get in. Still getting in to my routine with it so just been weighing and not timing shots, do you time the shot and does this include the 10s pre-infusion?


----------



## GCGlasgow

My thoughts so far on La pavoni v's Classic....it's messy, overheats, burns you and not finding a big difference to the classic in the cup...but I love it! Feels like your actually making the coffee!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Hence the signature...


----------



## PPapa

What happened to the number of different La Pavs you had?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Ha ha they're in another corner with the classic...think I've overdone it









Your welcome to pop in for a go on them


----------



## GCGlasgow

The other coffee corner...


----------



## Missy

Looking through this frightens me slightly. Where am I going to fit all the extra machines? Have you thought about fitting them with contraceptives as they seem to be breeding like rabbits.


----------



## GCGlasgow

They use the rhythm method...obviously not working


----------



## PPapa

GCGlasgow said:


> Ha ha they're in another corner with the classic...think I've overdone it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome to pop in for a go on them


I have that in mind







. Fairly busy just now...


----------



## espressobhoy

Haha recently got into coffee and its taking me in the same geeky obsessive direction as my scooter obsession, nice to see the Vespa on the wall in your coffee corner!!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Yeh would love to have a scooter but as I live in a flat I've nowhere to keep it during the winter.


----------



## twotone

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh would love to have a scooter but as I live in a flat I've nowhere to keep it during the winter.


That Expobar brand new GCG? Great set up you have there, you've come along way, bookies been good to you mate:whistle:

I know a guy who lives in a flat in Battlefield who has a beautiful red Vespa scooter, he just keeps it on the pavement under a cover, was at another guy years ago in Pollockshields who had a full sized motorbike on the upstairs hall landing, one in the loft which he pulled up with a block and tackle and one in bits in the cupboard under the stairs, well weird.


----------



## GCGlasgow

It wasn't brand new but still a great deal, trying to get used to it. Yeh I had a scooter before and kept it under a tarp but with our weather it spent most of the year there.

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## GCGlasgow

Ok this is my final set-up...please don't sell me anymore gear on here (unless it's a really good deal







)


----------



## PPapa

Nice one Gordon.


----------



## Daren

Lovely set up... (You score 9/10, a Lambretta picture would make it 10/10 though)


----------



## GCGlasgow

Daren said:


> Lovely set up... (You score 9/10, a Lambretta picture would make it 10/10 though)


I agree...you got one for sale?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

GCGlasgow said:


> The other coffee corner...
> 
> View attachment 20047


This made me feel a bit jealous, id love a la pav,, and here you are with them just laying around going spare.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Jumbo Ratty said:


> This made me feel a bit jealous, id love a la pav,, and here you are with them just laying around going spare.


Only have one now...sold the other one to a forum member.


----------



## Daren

GCGlasgow said:


> I agree...you got one for sale?


I did have last year - sold now . It was a Golden Special (just left with 2 Vespas now  )


----------



## El carajillo

Daren said:


> Lovely set up... (You score 9/10, a Lambretta picture would make it 10/10 though)


Nah picture of B.S.A. A 10 or a Triumph Bonyville.


----------



## AMCD300

Lovely setup. Nice to see the evolution. Lots of shiny things makes us smile... :-D


----------



## Daren

El carajillo said:


> Nah picture of B.S.A. A 10 or a Triumph Bonyville.


Dirty Rocker


----------

